# Setting up a juwel rio240



## steve2tanks (10 Jun 2008)

Im on selling my last tank that i had(posted the picture abit ago) as im after a bigger tank,the rio 240.It's the biggest i can fit in the gap ive got,so i was wondering what would be the best substrate for this, ie cheapest,my last tank had eco complete so something along that line and how many bags will i need,also where would be the cheapest,i got my eco complete off aqua essentials,which wasnt bad with free shipping,thanks in advance.


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jun 2008)

Well IMHO I wouldn't worry about the cheapest.  Get a good substrate and you'll use it for years and years and it'll repay you over time.  You pay your money and you take your choice.  Personally, after using it, I can't see me setting up a high tech planted tack without using Aquasoil.  Using it at the back with a sand front cuts down on the amount you'll need too if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## steve2tanks (11 Jun 2008)

well thats what i was thinking,you get what you pay for,so if i went for aquasoil about how many bags do you think ill need 4?where would be the cheapest place to get it online also


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2008)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... &cPath=220

I think everywhere is the same price?

a 9l  bag will do a 60l so 4 bags should be enough, there is also the green machine, take your pick!

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... ate+System


----------



## steve2tanks (11 Jun 2008)

dunno if i can strecth to Â£120,was looking at tetra plant complete and topping it off with some play sand,has anyone tried it and ifso whats your opion on it?

I was also thinking get two bags of aqua soil and doing a sandy area like suggested but wont the two just end up mixing togehter :?


----------



## Joecoral (11 Jun 2008)

steve2tanks said:
			
		

> was looking at tetra plant complete and topping it off with some play sand,has anyone tried it and ifso whats your opion on it?



Thats exactly what I have at the moment, its only a low tech set up, no CO2, but all the plants I have are thriving. Certainly much much cheaper than AS for a tank that size


----------



## steve2tanks (11 Jun 2008)

well i think i will go down that route of tetra and sand combo,atleast ill have some money left to buy other things like plants 

Are the lights that come with the rio 240 any good or will they need upgrading,suppose they would be ok for low light plants :?:


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2008)

if you want the tetra plant, i found it here at warehouse aquatics the cheapest.

http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/tet ... 1055-p.asp


----------



## steve2tanks (11 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the link,its quite a bit difference in price that


----------



## Joecoral (12 Jun 2008)

steve2tanks said:
			
		

> Are the lights that come with the rio 240 any good or will they need upgrading,suppose they would be ok for low light plants :?:



Do you have the new T5 juwel lights or the old stlye T8? If you have the T5 it gives you approx 2 wpgal which is ample for pretty much any plant, given you dose enough CO2 and sufficient nutrients. If you have the old style T8 tubes, you may need to upgrade the lighting slightly depending on what you plan to grow


----------



## steve2tanks (12 Jun 2008)

I dunno what lights it will come with as i havent got the tank yet,hopefully its the t5 ones then

I've still got my old tank to sell before i can get the new one,im just planning ahead with all the questions


----------



## Joecoral (12 Jun 2008)

assuming your buying it new then it will have the t5 lights


----------



## steve2tanks (12 Jun 2008)

Yeah will be getting a brand new tank, but wasnt sure how long ago the lights were changed so didnt know if shops may still have the old style ones


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jun 2008)

steve2tanks said:
			
		

> Yeah will be getting a brand new tank, but wasnt sure how long ago the lights were changed so didnt know if shops may still have the old style ones


Check JamesC sticky under lighting  that will help you get some cheap tubes


----------



## steve2tanks (12 Jun 2008)

Will have a read up on it thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Jun 2008)

steve2tanks said:
			
		

> Yeah will be getting a brand new tank, but wasnt sure how long ago the lights were changed so didnt know if shops may still have the old style ones



Make sure they send you one with the new lights.  Don't accept an old version as the amount it'll cost you to upgrade the lights will be wasted money.  Once you add some good reflectors (I use D-D gull wing ones on mine) then that is enough light to grow almost everyhting, including Glosso, and HC carpets and hairgrass.


----------



## steve2tanks (13 Jun 2008)

ahh im deff gona make sure i get the newer model then,where would i find said reflectors,this has totally gone off topic about my substrate but its all good help


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Jun 2008)

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -1658.html

They seem to be out of stock at the moment though.


----------



## steve2tanks (13 Jun 2008)

Thanks will invest in some once there back in stock(but dont tell the other half   )


----------



## Joecoral (13 Jun 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/razor-reflector-p-1658.html
> 
> They seem to be out of stock at the moment though.



I have the Arcadia version, they work pretty well too 
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... ancers.asp


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Jun 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any good reflector is better than none, but the big advantage of the gull-wing design is that it dramatically reduces re-strike.  This is where light from the bulb ends up being reflected back into the bulb where it adds to the heat and inefficiency problems.  If possible go gull-wing!  It's only a tiny thing, but it all adds up IMO.


----------

